# NBA Development League 10/19



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tulsa 66ers to Hold Open Team Tryout in New York

**









*NEW YORK, Oct. 17, 2007 - The NBA Development League announced today that the Tulsa 66ers will hold the first-ever open D-League team tryout in New York City, the home of one of their NBA parent teams, the New York Knicks. The event will take place at The City College of New York on Saturday, October 27, 2007 beginning at 9:00am. The open team tryout will offer free agent athletes in the New York area the opportunity to compete for a place in the 66ers training camp, where they will vie with returning D-League players for a spot on the final 2007-08 roster. 
The event in New York marks the first time that a D-League team has held an open tryout out of market in the hometown of its NBA parent team and comes on the heels of the creation of the 2007-08 NBA/D-League Affiliate Program. The program is a league-wide initiative that is aimed at bringing about more in-depth working relationships between D-league affiliates and their NBA parent clubs. 
"Twenty-nine out of 30 NBA teams have either assigned a player to or called up a player from their D-League affiliate in the first two years of our affiliation system, which we're very proud of," said Dan Reed, D-League President. "Many teams have also taken it upon themselves to work together deeply on both business and basketball issues, and we're seeing these efforts really take off this season with our new affiliate program, as evidenced by this collaboration between the 66ers and the Knicks." 
Local talent in New York will flaunt their basketball skills in front of Tulsa 66ers head coach Joey Meyer, who has had 12 players called up to the NBA on 15 different occasions during his six years in the D-League. Meyer joined the D-League for its inaugural season in 2001 coming off of a 13 year stint (1984-1997) as the head coach of the DePaul Blue Demons, where he posted a 231-158 record, including six 20-win seasons, and seven NCAA Tournament appearances. Coach Meyer will be joined by other members of the 66ers front office to watch D-League hopefuls take the next step in pursuit of their goals of playing in the NBA. 
Open team tryouts, which are held regularly in D-League cities, have produced impressive talent, including Clay Tucker, who earned All D-League Honorable Mention for the 2006-07 and 2005-06 seasons, Terrance Thomas, Anthony Terrell, and Chet Mason. 
"Local tryouts provide an excellent opportunity for players to compete at a high skill level and display their talents," said Coach Meyer. "It's exciting to see young basketball players competing for the opportunity to move closer to their NBA dreams." 
Registration fees for the tryouts are $150 per player, and are due by 5:00p.m. EST on October 26. Tryouts are limited to the first 150 players to register and registration fees may be paid in the form of credit card and money order only. No personal checks or cash will be accepted. For registration forms, please contact the 66ers from office at (918) 585-8444, or online at www.tulsa66ers.com. 
Entering its seventh season, the NBA Development League - the NBA's minor league established to develop talent across all disciplines for the NBA - has relocated its headquarters from Greenville, S.C. to New York City to help foster the D-League's continued growth by giving it direct access to the support and resources of the NBA and WNBA. During the 2006-07 season, 19 NBA teams assigned 24 players to D-League rosters, and 14 NBA teams called-up 16 players ('Gatorade Call-ups') while 31 D-League alumni participated in the NBA Playoffs. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed. The 2007-08 NBA season will also include the first-ever D-League coach to be promoted to the NBA with Sam Vincent taking over head coaching duties for the Charlotte Bobcats. 
Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League offers NBA-quality basketball and fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit nbadleague.com. 
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Two former T-Birds to visit Albuquerque in NBA uniforms

*









ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., October 16, 2007- The NBA Preseason game on Thursday, October 18 will feature two former Thunderbirds. The fans will see Brandon Robinson who is currently in training camp with the Kings and CJ Miles of the Jazz. 
"Our goal is to entertain fans while helping players get a shot at the NBA," said Team President Billy Widner. "We are very proud of both of these young men." 

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 23 against the Idaho Stampede at 7 p.m. Thunderbirds 2007-08 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds serve the community by participating in the Read to Achieve Program and D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked almost 3,000 volunteer hours in the community.

Entering its seventh season, the NBA Development League, the NBA's minor league established to develop talent across all disciplines for the NBA, has relocated its headquarters from Greenville, S.C. to New York City. The move provides the D-League with direct access to the support and resources of the NBA and WNBA. During the 2006-07 season 19 NBA teams assigned 24 players to D-League rosters and 14 NBA teams called-up 16 players ('Gatorade Call-ups'). In addition to players, the D-League has also provided the training ground for every referee hired by the NBA since 2002, and this season the first former D-League coach will lead an NBA team as Sam Vincent takes over the reigns with the Charlotte Bobcats.

Individually, the Thunderbirds have had two player call-ups, two front office call-ups, two training staff call-ups and three call-ups from the Storm Chasers Dance and Cheer squad.

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the D-League offers NBA-quality basketball and fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Aaron Swinson Named Tulsa 66ers New Assistant Coach

*







​*
*TULSA, Okla., October 19, 2007 -- Former NBA player and international basketball star Aaron Swinson has been named the assistant coach of the Tulsa 66ers of the NBA Development League. Swinson comes to the 66ers from Holland Hall Preparatory School where he was head coach of the girl's basketball team. "I'm really excited to have Aaron Swinson as part of the 66ers Coaching staff for many reasons," Coach Joey Meyer said. "Being local adds a nice flavor to our staff, and because Aaron has a wealth of experience, he really understands the game. The special touch is that his wife is the head coach for the University of Tulsa women's basketball team."

Swinson, a 6-5 forward was a three-year letter winner for the Auburn Tigers (1992-94) before joining the professional ranks with the NBA's Phoenix Suns for the 1994-95 season. Following his stint in the NBA, Swinson played professionally on the international stage for 10 seasons. 

"This is a wonderful experience and a dream come true!" Swinson said. "As a player all you think of is X's and O's and now I have the opportunity to teach these guys what I have learned while I was playing. I played professional ball for 11 years and now I'm excited to have the chance to give back to the game."
Swinson was selected first by the Yakima Sun Kings in the 1994 CBA Draft and earned the CBA's playoff MVP that during that season. He then played 10 seasons overseas, spending time in Italy, Spain, France and Argentina. 
"We are very excited to add Coach Swinson to our staff," said Executive Vice President Charlie Seraphin. "His experience at every level of professional basketball makes him a great role model for our young players."
Swinson and his wife, Charlene, are the parents of two children Charles (5) and Jada (1). 
​


----------

